# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Lúcuma peruana ya tiene ingreso libre al mercado europeo

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Se levanta restricción legal al dejar de ser considerada novel food por Francia*    *Lima, abr. 28 (ANDINA).-* La lúcuma, producto de bandera de Perú, dejó de ser un artículo novel food en Francia y se declaró su libre ingreso, hecho que constituye el primer paso para la apertura del mercado comunitario europeo, según un comunicado de la Dirección General del Consumo, Competencia y Represión de Fraudes del MInisterio de Economía de Francia.  
La lúcuma peruana tenía serios problemas para ingresar al bloque comercial europeo, debido a restricciones de orden legal aplicables a los nuevos alimentos e ingredientes de alimentos. 
Según dicha legislación, todo alimento que no haya probado su ingreso a ese territorio antes del 15 de mayo de 1997 tiene prohibida su importación sin antes pasar por un costoso y complejo proceso de análisis y pruebas, para demostrar que no tiene ningún efecto negativo sobre la salud de las personas. 
Sin embargo, el 20 de marzo la Dirección General de Consumo, Competencia y Represión de Fraudes del Ministerio de Economía de Francia comunicó a la embajada de Perú en París que se le levantaba esta restricción. 
Así lo dió a conocer el director general de la OMC y Negociaciones Económicas de Cancillería, embajador Javier Paulinich al presidente de Prolúcuma, Tulio Silgado, informó el portal AgronegociosPerú.org.  
Según el comunicado del gobierno francés, hay información que indica que la lúcuma ha sido comercializada en ese país desde antes del 15 de mayo de 1997, fecha de entrada en vigor del reglamento 258/97 que prohibía su ingreso. 
De acuerdo con el procedimiento del reglamento de novel food, basta la declaratoria de un Estado miembro de la Unión Europea para que la misma sea adoptada por los demás Estados miembro. 
La entidad francesa dispuso que se haga llegar este comunicado en la brevedad posible a la Dirección General de Protección de la Salud y los Consumidores de la Unión Europea, para lograr formalmente que esta declaración sea aplicada también a nivel comunitario por los demás Estados miembro. 
Al respecto, Graciela Trujillo, integrante de la directiva de Prolúcuma, manifestó que esta es una gran noticia para Perú, que disparará las exportaciones que hasta ahora han crecido considerablemente.
De 2007 a 2008, las cifras se han incrementado casi en un 100 por ciento, declaró. 
La demanda externa cada día se incrementa y recibimos muchos pedidos de Chile principalmente y de Estados Unidos, y ahora que se nos abren las puertas del mercado europeo ya  podemos comenzar a promocionarla en Europa, donde se prevé que las ventas crezcan mucho más, resaltó.Temas similares: Artículo: Adex afirma que ingreso a mercado tailandés reforzará posición peruana en Asia Artículo: Canadá declara a Perú como zona libre de fiebre aftosa y carne peruana podrá ingresar a ese mercado Artículo: Gobierno de Brasil aprobará esta semana ingreso de cebolla peruana a su mercado EEUU decretaría en enero ingreso de palta peruana Hass a su mercado, prevé embajador Valdivieso España abre su mercado a la lúcuma peruana

----------

abrena

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por: Norma Rojas* 
El pasado 20 de marzo el gobierno de Francia hizo llegar una comunicación especial a la embajada de Perú en París mediante la cual confirma que la lúcuma no constituye un nuevo alimento o novel food lo que implica el libre acceso inmediato al mercado francés de este producto y constituye el primer paso para la declaratoria de la apertura del mercado comunitario europeo para la lúcuma. 
Así lo dio a conocer el embajador Javier Paulinich Velarde, Director general de OMC y negociaciones económicas en comunicado dirigido al presidente de Prolúcuma, Tulio Silgado, al cual AgroNegociosPerú tuvo acceso. 
Cabe mencionar que la lúcuma peruana tenía serios problemas para ingresar al bloque comercial europeo debido a restricciones de orden legal en vista de que la legislación de la UE en vigor, aplicable a los nuevos alimentos e ingredientes de alimentos establece que todo alimento que no haya probado su ingreso a este territorio antes del 15 de mayo del 97 tiene prohibida su importación sin antes pasar por un costoso y complejo proceso de análisis y pruebas para demostrar que no tienen ningún efecto negativo sobre la salud de las personas. 
En carta del 17 de marzo de este año, la Dirección General de Consumo, Competencia y Represión de Fraudes del Ministerio de Economia de Francia señala que dispone de informaciones que indican que la lúcuma ha sido comercializada en Francia desde una fecha anterior al 15 de mayo del 97 fecha de entrada en vigor del reglamento 258/97 que prohibía su ingreso. 
De acuerdo al procedimiento del reglamento de novel food, basta la declaratoria de un estado miembro de la Unión Europea para que la misma sea adoptada por los demás estados miembros. 
La DGCCRP dispuso que se haga llegar este comunicado en la brevedad posible a la comisión europea Standing Comité on the Food Chain and Animal Health SANCO y reforzar las gestiones del Ministerio de Economía de Francia para lograr formalmente que esta declaración sea aplicada también a nivel comunitario por los demás estados miembros. 
Graciela Trujillo, miembro de la directiva de Prolúcuma manifestó que esta es una gran noticia para el Perú que disparará las exportaciones que hasta ahora han venido creciendo considerablemente. 
Manifestó que del 2007 al 2008 las cifras se han incrementado casi en un 100%. 
“La demanda externa cada día se incrementa recibimos muchos pedidos de Chile principalmente y de Estados Unidos, y ahora que se nos abren las puertas del mercado Europeo ya podemos comenzar a promocionarla en Europa, donde se prevé que la ventas crezcan mucho más.  *Exportaciones 2007/ 2008*    *Fuente:* *www.agronegociosperu.org*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por: Norma Rojas* 
El gobierno de Francia declaró oficialmente que la lúcuma no es un novel food permitiendo así su inmediato ingreso a ese país. El documento oficial emitido por las autoridades francesas fue inmediatamente distribuido en todos los países de la Comunidad Europea quedando abiertas las puertas de Europa a este producto bandera del Perú. 
La siguientes es una entrevista con Graciela Trujillo, directiva de Prolucuma, en el Fundo Santa Isabel.    *¿Cuál es la situación de las exportaciones de lúcuma?* 
Las exportaciones de lúcuma se han incrementado podríamos decir que casi se han duplicado, pero aún sigue siendo poco no es significativo si lo comparamos con la producción nacional. El total alcanza los US$ 290 mil dólares.  *¿Qué opina del hecho de que la lúcuma ya no sea un novel food en Europa?*
Es un gran logro La lúcuma ya no sea un Novel Food esto quiere decir que podemos ingresar sin problemas al mercado Europeo Prolucuma ya está trabajando este tema estamos entablando conversaciones con clientes que tuvieron interés en la lúcuma pero por el tema del Novel Food no llegaron a concluir las negociaciones . Actualmente estamos retomando el tema.    _Fundo Santa Isabel. Plantones de lúcuma_  *¿Cómo esta la demanda interna y externa por los distintos derivados de la lúcuma?*
La demanda interna es un buen termómetro y vemos que en los últimos años ha ido creciendo enormemente, actualmente vemos muchos productos nuevos con lúcuma vemos también que en repostería ha crecido mucho actualmente puedes ver tortas, suspiros manjarblanco de lúcuma, también te puedo comentar por ejemplo que Turrones San Roque ha desarrollado un “King Kong” (dulce típico de Lambayeque, Perú) con manjar de lúcuma y ganó el premio SUPERIOR TASTE AWARDS otorgado al mejor sabor tradicional en Brusellas 2008 . 
Donofrio también ha sacado un nuevo helado de lúcuma, y hay “beso de moza” de lúcuma, chocolates rellenos con lúcuma vemos que el consumo interno esta creciendo de manera importante.    _Cama de almácigos de lúcuma en el Vivero del Fundo Santa Isabel_  *¿De qué forma la gastronomía y el haber considerado la lúcuma un producto bandera del Perú han favorecido su crecimiento?*
El haber sido elegida la lúcuma como producto bandera nos ayudó en la elaboración de estudios pero actualmente falta por parte de Promperú mayor apoyo en el tema de publicidad tanto interna como externa. Creo que así como se sirve un Pisco Sour en las actividades oficiales se debería terminar con un postre de lúcuma y un buen café peruano esto es algo que ya nosotros lo hemos propuesto.    _Helado de lúcuma_    _Fruta en estado natural_  
Creo también que la gastronomía es nuestra gran aliada y a través ella debemos seguir promocionando la lúcuma ya que esta fruta es básicamente un ingrediente ya que no hay costumbre de comerla como fruta y si los peruanos no la consumimos como tal los extranjeros menos. 
Pienso que a cada feria que vaya Perú los cheffs peruanos deberían lucirse y promocionar la lúcuma que tiene un sabor tan especial.    _Vivero en el Fundo Santa Isabel_    *Promperú anunció unas medidas para promover mayores ventas de la lúcuma. ¿Ya se estan aplicando? ¿cuáles son?*
Promperu aún no ha puesto en marcha las medidas que anuncio para promocionar la lúcuma, Prolucuma tiene desde el 2008 un Plan estratégico para desarrollar y promover el consumo de lúcuma tanto en el mercado interno como externo. 
Vemos con mucho optimismo de desarrollo de la lúcuma, estamos trabajando como gremio para poder posicionarla en el mercado gourmet ya contamos con una sólida oferta exportable pequeña aún pero que antes no la teníamos.

----------

